# BOT - Botanix Pharmaceuticals



## alex90 (3 June 2009)

Phase IIb results expected sometime from now up to August.
Should have a nice rise if we see positive results.
Any thoughts on the company?


----------



## petee (11 January 2012)

*BNE 500K market cap with osteoporosis/ arthritis drugs phase 11*

I believe BNE is about to be rerated given the huge demand for drugs to combat Osteoporosis and Arthritis.These are truly needed worldwide in a big way and BNE are progressing well in this area.
A tiny market cap of 500K.
Would appriciate others thoughts.
Petee


----------



## AussieBoy (6 February 2012)

*BNE - BONE MEDICAL LIMITED*

Man, this stock exploded right through the roof this morning.  Was up as high as 257% at one point.  I believe it also shot up a lot not so long ago.  Does anyone know much about this company?

EDIT: Now up 285%


----------



## AussieBoy (6 February 2012)

*Re: BNE - Bone Medical*

Looks like there's been some sort of halt in the stock, currently up 300%


----------



## Crunched (6 February 2012)

*Re: BNE - Bone Medical*

Yeah what's that about?


----------



## Mr Wilson (2 October 2012)

*Re: BNE - Bone Medical*

BNE has gone up %33.33 today, 

look's like I might be able to flip it after all, 

Is any one else on here invested in BNE ?


----------



## Miner (7 January 2014)

*Re: BNE - Bone Medical*



Mr Wilson said:


> BNE has gone up %33.33 today,
> 
> look's like I might be able to flip it after all,
> 
> Is any one else on here invested in BNE ?






Crunched said:


> Yeah what's that about?






AussieBoy said:


> Looks like there's been some sort of halt in the stock, currently up 300%






AussieBoy said:


> Man, this stock exploded right through the roof this morning.  Was up as high as 257% at one point.  I believe it also shot up a lot not so long ago.  Does anyone know much about this company?
> 
> EDIT: Now up 285%




Any one is following this scrip or thread ? Current price is 0.001 and then will be consolidated 50;1 and SI got it at 0.0004. OMG. what happens in one year ? Any comments ?


----------



## System (7 July 2016)

On July 7th, 2016, Bone Medical Limited (BNE) changed its name and ASX code to Botanix Pharmaceuticals Limited (BOT).


----------



## greggles (5 December 2017)

Botanix Pharmaceuticals has announced this morning that its recent testing work of the active drug used in the Company's lead acne product, BTX 1503, has shown potent antibacterial activity against both antibiotic resistant and non-resistant strains of Propionibacterium acnes (P. acnes).

I'm always a bit wary of biotech companies simply because of their capacity for dramatic price movement, both up and down. The risk involved can be huge. But if you manage to get on a winner early the returns can be eye watering. All it takes is one successful product.

Anyway, BOT is up today after this morning's announcement. It's currently at 6.9c, up 19% from yesterday's close of 5.8c.


----------



## greggles (23 January 2018)

Botanix Pharmaceuticals outperforming since my last post in this thread. The one month chart looks great with BOT having soared from 6c to 13c since Christmas after some encouraging announcements.


----------



## HelloU (23 January 2018)

That was a premature ....(cannot even make a joke out of it)........no announcements as yet. This is the lead out train at work.......vague timings at Q1 2018 announcements Jan/Feb for the pimple study....


----------



## HelloU (23 January 2018)

HelloU said:


> ooops, sorry, forget that. Read headline production numbers and thought it had something to do with shares.
> 
> (BOT just popped above 10C for any shares interested peeps - noonish 18 January)




bit late now, I buried this in another thread last week after I got somewhat deflated sifting thru all the drugs, movie, god, Don Burke, refugee etc threads whilst looking for something share related. 

Even this would have got u 30% in 3 trade days. 

I will now try to contribute in a better way.


----------



## greggles (23 January 2018)

HelloU said:


> That was a premature ....(cannot even make a joke out of it)........no announcements as yet. This is the lead out train at work.......vague timings at Q1 2018 announcements Jan/Feb for the pimple study....



Sorry for the confusion. When I said encouraging announcements I meant the ones this month that I felt had an encouraging tone to them. I suppose it's the company's job to make them sound that way.

It's true that there are no announcements regarding results of the company's clinical trials as yet, although they are apparently due sometime this quarter.

It has had a good run recently though. There is clearly a lot of confidence in BOT's BTX-1503 acne product.


----------



## HelloU (23 January 2018)

I am just making this up and living in hope..........if you had just spent a heap of money on a trial, and the money is now already spent and gone, what would be the reasons that you need to have a 20 odd page meeting with the bank manager about the SAME trial?

(and really hoping the answer is not about covering legal actions arising from disfigurement)


----------



## HelloU (24 January 2018)

halt 24jan18 for results
if this is good then company solid (remember I make stuff up)
this product is not for a nose pimple on saturday night but for those that need real help - as current products have some not so good associations (possibly think I feel bad so need Invocare). Not advice.


----------



## greggles (24 January 2018)

HelloU said:


> halt 24jan18 for results
> if this is good then company solid (remember I make stuff up)
> this product is not for a nose pimple on saturday night but for those that need real help - as current products have some not so good associations (possibly think I feel bad so need Invocare). Not advice.



The accumulation has been pretty relentless with this one, so my guess is the news will probably be positive. I think there may have been some insider trading in the lead up to this trading halt given share price movement and volume in the last couple of days.

Lots of speculation about the trial results, but all will be revealed next week.


----------



## greggles (29 January 2018)

greggles said:


> The accumulation has been pretty relentless with this one, so my guess is the news will probably be positive.




Well, I was right on this one.

BOT announced this morning that its Phase 1b acne patient study, designed to evaluate the safety, tolerability and pharmacology of its lead product for acne BTX 1503, has produced successful results.

From the announcement:



> The study achieved all the Company’s BTX 1503 program goals. Top line data indicated that BTX 1503 has an excellent safety profile and is very effective at reducing the number of inflammatory (papules and pustules) and non-inflammatory (white heads and blackheads) acne lesions after 4 weeks of treatment.
> 
> Botanix Executive Director Matt Callahan said “These acne study results show that BTX 1503 is potentially a very safe and highly effective therapy for the treatment of acne. The acne market has suffered from a distinct lack of innovative products for more than 20 years and BTX 1503 offers an exciting new alternative to the millions of patients with acne”
> 
> ...




BOT up 4c to 17c so far today. The global market for topical acne treatments is huge and if BOT can get a slice of that its value could increase exponentially.


----------



## Init (1 February 2018)

Any idea why it went up so high followed by 3 days of down? Is this a pump and dump kind of thing or is it just speculation followed by correction to resistance?


----------



## greggles (1 February 2018)

Init said:


> Any idea why it went up so high followed by 3 days of down? Is this a pump and dump kind of thing or is it just speculation followed by correction to resistance?



BOT has gone from 7c to 16c in less than a month, it is normal that there will be profit taking and a pullback after such a run. No stock keeps going up, at some point sellers will take control and push the price back down.

Also, they went into a trading halt today. They will be announcing a capital raising shortly and some may have been aware of it or anticipated it and sold out, expecting that the raising will be at a lower level than recent highs.


----------



## Init (1 February 2018)

This might be naieve of me but how did people know the success trial news would be followed by a capital raising before the announcement?

I feel a bit dumb not knowing this info i would have sold at 200% instead of hanging onto my current 100% gain.


----------



## greggles (1 February 2018)

Init said:


> This might be naieve of me but how did people know the success trial news would be followed by a capital raising before the announcement?
> 
> I feel a bit dumb not knowing this info i would have sold at 200% instead of hanging onto my current 100% gain.



It is common for companies to raise capital after experiencing significant share price growth as they can do so with less dilution than would have been necessary at a lower price.

To raise a million dollars at a share price of 5c would require the issuing of 20 million new shares. At 10c it will require only 10 million new shares. Also, there is usually an increased appetite for a capital raising when a company has had good news and a share price increase recently. More people will see potential in the company and the possibility of further share price growth.

Nobody knows for sure when a company will try and raise capital but it can be useful to see how much cash they currently have available. If their reserves are low, a capital raising is more likely, and even more likely after good news when they can do so with less dilution, especially if more cash is needed to fund further research/drilling/expansion.


----------



## HelloU (26 April 2018)

new trials kicking off.......
(mainly posting this so it gets a 'new post' listing for a research heads up for peeps - as amends for something less nice earlier) I also put SM1 and CLV as a nice twin set for research LT.........(no SM1 thread for this)


----------



## HelloU (27 April 2018)

what I really mean is a leak of trial goodness will show on charts pretty quickly for DT peeps, and if true on results will be LT heaven...trial is a skin thing. Flagellation complete.


----------



## HelloU (25 June 2018)

CR all done...........issue 26Jun18


----------



## So_Cynical (25 June 2018)

HelloU said:


> CR all done...........issue 26Jun18




Whats the burn rate? when will they need more money?


----------



## HelloU (26 June 2018)

bio spec so they can always spend as much money as they can get.......they have no income (so no commercial products) but do have a number of products that , so far, have not sent the mice blind. cr was to increase the burn rate by having simultaneous trials underway...rather than take the next decade with drip feed trials. some products are secret...so blind faith is the investment strategy.....others are to do with delivery of medicines into the patient and acne/skin treatments.

burn matters little to me cos if products crash the whole thing is toast and worthless, if any of the trials are good then whatever more cr is required will have to happen - else worthless anyway. The bigger fear for me is that they stop doing cr....cos that means it is bust.

bullish atm, but better to regret not having put ur house on this, rather than regret putting ur house on it, imo.


----------



## Miner (26 June 2018)

HelloU said:


> bio spec so they can always spend as much money as they can get.......they have no income (so no commercial products) but do have a number of products that , so far, have not sent the mice blind. cr was to increase the burn rate by having simultaneous trials underway...rather than take the next decade with drip feed trials. some products are secret...so blind faith is the investment strategy.....others are to do with delivery of medicines into the patient and acne/skin treatments.
> 
> burn matters little to me cos if products crash the whole thing is toast and worthless, if any of the trials are good then whatever more cr is required will have to happen - else worthless anyway. The bigger fear for me is that they stop doing cr....cos that means it is bust.
> 
> bullish atm, but better to regret not having put ur house on this, rather than regret putting ur house on it, imo.



Sorry HelloU
How did you say bullish out of interest ?
The price is sliding downwards and I do not understand chart


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

Miner said:


> Sorry HelloU
> How did you say bullish out of interest ?
> The price is sliding downwards and I do not understand chart
> 
> ...



point on chart understanding.......me too, but I now understand I have no idea....again (and got slammed yesterday with cr allocation)
bullish cos they have 4 things on the go......if 1 gets up its prolly an evens bet, if more than one then it is in the money.......and the main one is a ball tearer if it gets up....if....if.....spec.....negative cash.....dice roll.......see ya


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

btw....bloke driving this has a history of delivering......and he is heavy into it.


----------



## Miner (27 June 2018)

HelloU said:


> btw....bloke driving this has a history of delivering......and he is heavy into it.



Good. I noticed your tip is also on BOT and the share gone up by 7% already. Good luck and I will be watching BOT without  fearing from a botched affair


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

Miner said:


> Good. I noticed your tip is also on BOT and the share gone up by 7% already. Good luck and I will be watching BOT without  fearing from a botched affair



no no no no.....cannot go up yet.....not the end of the month yet.

also tipped this month (June)  and it is down 45% or something for the month...wooden spoon. I tipped it before it announced a very unexpected CR, so it got hammered to drive vwap down, and then when the cr discount to vwap price was announced it got hammered again. Thats the spec life.

did you notice how I politely avoided mentioning ur affair


----------



## Damian m (31 January 2019)

I picked BOT for Feb 2019 stock comp. Im a newby, but with multiple phase 11 trials on the go, in an area where nothing new has happened for a long time, i am optimistic about BOT. Hopefully a good update or news to kick off a run in Feb.


----------



## Miner (31 January 2019)

Two announcements today :
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190131/pdf/4427chq42jrrw8.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190131/pdf/4427c7xqb149n1.pdf


----------



## HelloU (31 January 2019)

thx miner - big kiss on the cheek for u

they have a proposed product that is missing a side effect ......... the missing side effect is that it does not contribute to suicide. 
(not a doctor so feel free to ignore this post - you will not be alone if you do)


----------



## Ann (10 March 2019)

I noticed this yesterday when I was looking at a list of Cannabis stocks. Looked interesting and it has been doing very well.
It may have a bit of selling pressure from now on looking at the Equivolume chart. I was looking to put it into my potential buy list but I think I can find stocks with less selling pressure to fight through.


----------



## HelloU (10 March 2019)

nuance ..... not a cannabis stock to me

(they do not use any plant stuff - they synthesize compounds - which is variance free - which helped with approvals - and if successful will help manufacture processes)


----------



## greggles (20 June 2019)

BOT has broken out after the release of two announcements dated yesterday and today.

Yesterday BOT announced that interim results from the BTX 1308 psoriasis Phase 1b mechanism of action study have confirmed that BTX 1308 has significant anti-inflammatory and immune modulating activity in skin disease. This is the first time in global research that mechanism of action data outlining how cannabidiol (CBD) exerts its multiple beneficial effects in skin disease, has been generated in a randomised clinical study.

Today the company announced new data from studies recently conducted with its antimicrobial product BTX 1801. The new studies have confirmed the findings of previous studies that cannabidiol has the potential to be a broad-spectrum Gram-Positive antibiotic and now show the potential for cannabidiol formulated as BTX 1801 to treat serious skin infections.

13c was a previous level of resistance and BOT has smashed through it on high volume to be currently trading at 17.5c. Not sure where it will end up but the previous all-time high of 21c reached in late January 2018 can't be far away given the recent price action.


----------



## HelloU (20 June 2019)

just employed new bloke at $500K ........ on the basis that he gets an additional $500K bonus if a "ownership change" is done within 6 months. 

bloke specialises in "ownership change"".


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 June 2019)

BTX1801 quickly kills staph and MRSA without resistance.  I'm no infectious disease expert, but this sounds big.  Yesterday's 46% rise seems to underestimate the importance of this ann.


----------



## HelloU (21 June 2019)

my head says 24th (US time) for queensland professor bloke talking somewhere (in the US) about some of the recent goodness - obviously u will need to check that for accuracy .......

(who thinks that oli got whatever vwap they needed? - or what ever the target measure was)


----------



## HelloU (25 June 2019)

HelloU said:


> btw....bloke driving this has a history of delivering......and he is heavy into it.



OCC is another same same (reminder to self) for bloke.


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2019)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/occ-orthocell-limited.28698/
door-knock 4 cr? ..... who cares why ....there will be trades in it here (but i already know that ...... so seems a pointless post)

where is barney when i need a laugh?

(post june xjo is the thing i have no idea about - should i load long or will history just repeat?)


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2019)

OT
barney, that silver mining ann (or whatevs it is) is just to stroke u 2 keep u interested, just b4 they say they are too tired and turn the lights off ..........


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 October 2019)

Another small biotech with nothing.  People should never hold these as investments, and yet it's obvious they do.  Trade them early when the sentiment is positive and dump into the strength.


----------



## Miner (23 October 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Another small biotech with nothing.  People should never hold these as investments, and yet it's obvious they do.  Trade them early when the sentiment is positive and dump into the strength.



How about their moving into phase 3 trial? Any merit in that news or hoax?
Market reacted very sharply today on negative side. So honestly dont understand this reaction. Must be something more.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 October 2019)

Miner said:


> How about their moving into phase 3 trial? Any merit in that news or hoax?
> Market reacted very sharply today on negative side. So honestly dont understand this reaction. Must be something more.



BTX 1503 didn't beat placebo in the US, so I have no idea why they'd want to do a phase 3.  I don't know what they're thinking.

The Aus figures show just how useless the scientific process is when it comes to drug trials (26% versus 41%, just by changing the location of the trial!).  There's a guy in the US who has some very interesting ideas on placebo and its mechanisms.  His experiments suggest it's a resonance effect, rather than (or as well as) expectation.  If he's correct, it would throw big pharma into a tail spin they'll never recover from.  

Speaking generally, science in medicine isn't what it's cracked up to be.  The whole book needs to be re-written.  Compared to advances in engineering, IT, transport, farming, etc. over the same time frames, they have very little to show for all the billions that are spent in research.


----------



## Miner (24 October 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> BTX 1503 didn't beat placebo in the US, so I have no idea why they'd want to do a phase 3.  I don't know what they're thinking.
> 
> The Aus figures show just how useless the scientific process is when it comes to drug trials (26% versus 41%, just by changing the location of the trial!).  There's a guy in the US who has some very interesting ideas on placebo and its mechanisms.  His experiments suggest it's a resonance effect, rather than (or as well as) expectation.  If he's correct, it would throw big pharma into a tail spin they'll never recover from.
> 
> Speaking generally, science in medicine isn't what it's cracked up to be.  The whole book needs to be re-written.  Compared to advances in engineering, IT, transport, farming, etc. over the same time frames, they have very little to show for all the billions that are spent in research.



Alan Kohler also raised eye brow on Botanix.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 April 2020)

no announcement since 25/3. Speeding ticket tomorrow?


----------



## Colm Doc (26 April 2020)

Miner said:


> Alan Kohler also raised eye brow on Botanix.



Will Botanix’s FDA green light for their BTX1801 lead to big things or just another pointless clinical trial? Thoughts anyone.


----------



## Miner (26 April 2020)

Colm Doc said:


> Will Botanix’s FDA green light for their BTX1801 lead to big things or just another pointless clinical trial? Thoughts anyone.



@Colm Doc  first of all congratulations for making a decision to join on this fantastic group of ASF. I noticed less than 10 days you have posted 8 times and got 25% likings - must be a wanted poster . Keep it up. We need active participants.
I saw the graph you presented and sorry not being following up the progress of BOT off late.
My two cents : your graph tells the story and probably some factoring done prior to FDA approval.
So in essence on Tuesday, my speculation is BOT will only go north by leaps and bounds.  On 24th April, market welcomed by 61% increase in price and some 80 times volume increase. I am sure BOT holders are opening champagne bottles. Probably many more would join on Tuesday. Good luck


----------



## Austwide (27 April 2020)

@Miner said Probably many more would join on *Tuesday*. Good luck
Anzac day public hol on Monday is only WA and ACT.
Pretty steady on opening today.


----------



## Miner (27 April 2020)

Austwide said:


> @Miner said Probably many more would join on *Tuesday*. Good luck
> Anzac day public hol on Monday is only WA and ACT.
> Pretty steady on opening today.



@Austwide - sorry. I was so wrong for Monday. But guess what , I could be still right for Tuesday compared to Monday's prices 
Did not realise Monday was not a holiday in East Coast.


----------



## greggles (3 February 2021)

BOT has recovered very well since its share price collapse in March 2020 when it fell to a low of 2.2c. Today it has reached a high of 19c and looks set to break through the 20c mark.

Results from the TX 1801 Phase 2a Study were announced today and the market liked what the company reported:

Top-line data showed that two different BTX 1801 formulations (ointment and gel) were safe, well tolerated and successful at eradicating Staphylococcus aureus.
Eradication  rates  as  high  as  76.2%  were  obtained  at  Day  7  for  BTX  1801  ointment,  with eradication effects  extending  through to  Day  28  of  the  study  to  23.8%,  despite  no  treatment  after Day 5
Botanix continues to assess the clinical utility of synthetic CBD for the treatment of a variety of infections and also develop its proprietary CBD analog assets
All good news and no bad news recently for BOT. In the absence of any setbacks and given the clear progress being made with TX 1801, I think we can expect the share price to extend recent gains and head further north in the coming months.


----------



## Colm Doc (3 February 2021)

greggles said:


> BOT has recovered very well since its share price collapse in March 2020 when it fell to a low of 2.2c. Today it has reached a high of 19c and looks set to break through the 20c mark.
> 
> Results from the TX 1801 Phase 2a Study were announced today and the market liked what the company reported:
> 
> ...



Yeah, great news today. How long do you think it will take them to bring any of their projects to commercial point?


----------



## greggles (4 February 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Yeah, great news today. How long do you think it will take them to bring any of their projects to commercial point?




It's difficult to predict, but these latest results have just served to de-risk BOT substantially in the eyes of the market.

I imagine there would be quite a few large cap pharmaceutical companies keen to get into the cannabis space taking a serious look at BOT.  

Jazz Pharmaceuticals just bought a cannabinoid drug maker for $7.2 billion.


----------



## snakeoilsalesman (26 September 2021)

greggles said:


> It's difficult to predict, but these latest results have just served to de-risk BOT substantially in the eyes of the market.
> 
> I imagine there would be quite a few large cap pharmaceutical companies keen to get into the cannabis space taking a serious look at BOT.
> 
> Jazz Pharmaceuticals just bought a cannabinoid drug maker for $7.2 billion.



I am new to this stock having been recommended it by a friend but the recent hiring looks like it might be a good thing.


----------

